# Most Changed (Bad to Good/Good to Bad) SF/F/H TV Show?



## J-Sun (Jan 9, 2022)

I recently watched the _*Star Trek:TNG*_ premiere "Encounter at Farpoint" for the first time in eons. It's a lot like watching a _Super Friends_ cartoon or something. And, of course, that first season also had the "worst character death ever" episode and so on. I don't know if that's the all-time change from ungood to good for a science fiction/fantasy/horror show but it's certainly up there. Any other nominees in either direction?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 9, 2022)

I agree with your comments, J-Sun. TNG was the best of times and the most horrible worst of times. 

The standout for me was Falling Skies. The first season was terrific the second not so great and the others just mindless drivel. Such potential wasted.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 9, 2022)

J-Sun said:


> I recently watched the _*Star Trek:TNG*_ premiere "Encounter at Farpoint" for the first time in eons. It's a lot like watching a _Super Friends_ cartoon or something. And, of course, that first season also had the "worst character death ever" episode and so on. I don't know if that's the all-time change from ungood to good for a science fiction/fantasy/horror show but it's certainly up there. Any other nominees in either direction?



Even back in 1987* Encounter at Farpoint* was painful to watch.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 9, 2022)

I rewatched TNG, Voyager and Deep Space Nine over the last 12 months or so. The first season of TNG isn't as bad as I remember it, and some episodes of Season 2 are far worse. I suppose the best thing about Season One was John de Lancie's Q - an absolute delight to watch in any of his storylines. 

I too used to think that Tasha's death was a real let down, but after reconsidering, it's probably one of the only realistic portrayals of death for a 'main' character. Usually they will go out in a blaze of glory, sacrificing themselves for some noble cause. But in the Star Trek universe, security officers die all the time, often unexpectedly and in the line of duty carrying out their job. Tasha's death kind of brought that home, and made her seem even more 'human' a character. And the eulogies at the end of the episode were beautifully done.

But yeah, if it hadn't been Star Trek, it's quite possible that the crew would never have made it to Season two.

Whilst there are loads of shows that start great and gradually go downhill, there are far fewer tv that start off poorly and then get the chance to improve. I suppose the most obvious one is Black Adder, with the first series being entirely different (and much less funny) than the next three.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 9, 2022)

Babylon 5 perhaps?

The first series was quite ropey and even now we tend to only recommend certain episodes within season 1 to those new to the show.

Seasons 2, 3 and 4 and just superb and is probably some of the best and most ambitious science fiction committed to celluloid.

Season 5 should’ve been better but decisions made by the studio meant that most of the plot threads were tied up by the end of season 4. Still, there were some great episodes.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 9, 2022)

Rodders said:


> Babylon 5 perhaps?
> 
> The first series was quite ropey and even now we tend to only recommend certain episodes within season 1 to those new to the show.
> 
> ...


Having acquired a full set of the entire thing, and never having seen it, I gave Babylon 5 a go a few months ago. Didn’t get further than the first half dozen or so episodes of season 1.
Someday I shall try again, knowing it will improve.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 9, 2022)

*Andromeda* started out brilliantly an then, they screwed it up. Season 5 was unwatchable nonsense.


----------



## Parson (Jan 9, 2022)

Does *Alias* count as a S.F.F. (I would call it a near future S.F.) If it does, then it went from wonderful in first season to something much less.

Also you have to consider *Heroes* in the hunt from good to terrible.


----------



## J-Sun (Jan 12, 2022)

paranoid marvin said:


> I suppose the best thing about Season One was John de Lancie's Q - an absolute delight to watch in any of his storylines.
> 
> I too used to think that Tasha's death was a real let down, but after reconsidering, it's probably one of the only realistic portrayals of death for a 'main' character. Usually they will go out in a blaze of glory, sacrificing themselves for some noble cause.


Agreed on Q. Still don't like Tasha's death, though - and "Yesterday's Enterprise," which is probably my favorite TNG episode, 



Spoiler: part of "Yesterday's Enterprise" ending



incidentally gives her (or a version of her, at least) just that blazing sacrifice


. At least the first version did give us that, as Guinan's "You're not supposed to here" is absolutely haunting.

(*Buffy the Vampire Slayer* has a good example of killing off a main character in a non-heroic way that still works though, ironically, it comes during the worst season. So, come to think of it, the difference between _Buffy_'s s1-3 and 6-7 is another great-to-awful transition. Season 7, while not as bad as 6, didn't save it.)


Parson said:


> Does *Alias* count as a S.F.F. (I would call it a near future S.F.) If it does, then it went from wonderful in first season to something much less.


I think so and I almost completely agree, though it was season 3 that ruined it for me.


Rodders said:


> Babylon 5 perhaps?


I've never really watched it properly but I've sure seen a lot of it and have never seen in it what so many fans see. Still, I like the notion of a bad-to-good vector.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

*Lost*. No contest. Started amazing, went to poopsville.


----------

